# Gabitril



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Anyone ever hear of this for IBS???????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not something I have seen before but http://www.pslgroup.com/dg/21bbbe.htm seems to talk about chronic pain with comorbid anxiety issues, which could be some people with IBS.K.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

went back to doctor today..Have been taking gabritil for over 3 months...Not a sign of IBS since...He wasn't surprised said there have been lots of good results with this medication and IBS..It is actually a seizure medication..I do not have seizures...Sooooooooo I am not complaining will continue to take it...


----------



## 20501 (Jan 31, 2006)

Does Gabitril make you tired? Does it still help you for IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like it can make some people sleepy http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/gabitril_ad.htmIBS has as part of the underlying problem in the Enteric Nervous System. The same drugs that work on nerves in the head work on nerves in the gut.K.


----------

